# My New Christmas presents...



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I got 2 lovely Christmas presents this weekend. One is my Dwarf Orange Crayfish lady is berried and has lots of eggs under her belly, and I have a Red Crystal berried too with lots of eggs  She's the one sitting down on the soil.

UPDATE.....as of tonight I now have 2 berried females in this tank, the other one is a HINO! 
Pic of my Hino tank.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Ohhh very jealous! The Tigers and Pinoys are doing wonderful btw!! Thanks a tonne.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey glad they are doing fine for you....hopefully you will be able to breed those Pinoys!

Did you see my ad for the other 2 pair of Angels I have....maybe let some of your friends know about them too. They are real beauties, and I am also selling my 30 gallon tall tank too! Need more room for my shrimp tanks.


----------

